# I found a bear and.....



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well that was all I found. I hunted hard opening day for my LE elk or a deer. Did not see anything but moo cows. Found little sign of the elk. I hunted the same place I scouted out just a week before and the elk where all over. I changed areas to an area I knew they used as a rutting area thinking they are moving in there. Nope nothing there ether. So sat night I packed up camp and moved to a new area where I knew elk summer and rutted in. The only thing I found at all was a nice looking bear. Frist one I have ever seen in Utah. I spotted 2 does on the drive home and other then that the trip was a good camp trip. How did any one else do in the North cache area. I found very few hunters in ether area I was hunting on opening day. Sunday had a few more people but no elk hunters just deer hunters. it sure was cold up there on sat morning for Aug.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Though I'm scouting for a late elk hunt, I went up Friday night and slept under the stars in the back of my pickup at around 8200 feet. It was COLD! I had to scrape the ice off my sleeping bag in the morning.

I was up high at first light and thought that with the pressure below that the elk would be moving through there like crazy, but I only saw a few elk and nothing very big. I did see quite a few deer and 3 four point bucks all together. I ran into some friendly deer hunters and showed them where the deer were bedded down. Hopefully the hike across the canyon was rewarding.

PM me if you want more specific details.

Where did you see the bear? I've never seen one on the Cache units, but did see what looked like sign last week. I'd be curious if it's the same bear.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I came back from a short stint overseas with the military Saturday night after 2 days on planes and in airports. Sunday, my wife, after having spent the last month couped up in the house with two small kids, wanted to go for a drive to throw some small dry flies at rising trout. I have archery tags for both elk and deer and didn't expect to get out until the second weekend, but decided I would throw my bow in hoping that after a little fishing, maybe I could take the family on a short drive up the mountain for a looksee. Well we fished the little creek that comes out of Santaquin canyon and caught a few, enough to get the bugs out of the wife, and we continued up the road for a little drive. I wasn't expecting to see much. about a half mile up the road after it turns to dirt, I saw a doe and a decent 3 or 4 pt cross the road 60 yards up ahead. Though the buck was smaller than what I am looking for this early in the hunt, I thought I would go up and take a look, there may be more. The deer were heading down toward the creek. I got out where they crossed and looked, but I couldn't see them. I looked at where they came from and saw a small 2 pt. It kept looking up the hill as if there was something else, then turned and bound off the other direction. Well I started walking up the road leaving the wife, kids and bow in truck (the perfect scenerio for a monster to step out and give an open 20 yard shot) and walked up the road trying to see what the buck had been looking at. That is when I caught movement, it was black and all I could see was the body, but nonetheless for sure a bear. It moved out of sight and right behind it was a slightly smaller bear, dark brown, following right behind it, both of which were 50 yards from where the buck was standing. I walked back to the truck, told the wife what I had seen, and spent 15 minutes trying to see them again. We never saw them again, but this is a first for me to see bear in such close proximity to deer. I came to 2 conclusions, either these bear were trying to stalk up on these deer, or they kicked them out of their beds moving through. Can a black bear successfully stalk and kill a healthy mule deer? What do you all think?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool story!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Apollo

Glad you found something. I was shocked as I found elk in that same place just days before. The bear was on the back side of bever mt.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

I also saw a black bear this week, opening morning. As I lay in wait in my sweet spot early morning. Waiting for my Bull Elk to come in. The Elk never came, the bear did. First time I have seen a bear in the wild He was 50 yards downhill from me. Never saw me and just kept heading downhill. I was wondering if that is the reason there were no other animals in the area. This is the same spot I have been monitoring all summer with my trail cam. I went back to the same spot that night, but was reluctant to stay in there at dark, so i headed out around 8 pm cause I was nervous about it and not one animal had been thru all night. When I went back and got my memory card out of my camera 2 days later, I discovered by the time stamp that a huge Bull had come thru 20 minutes after I left. Go figure. My other sweet spot with tons of pics from another camera wasn't having hardley any activity either. Its like someone flipped a switch, and they have moved out of the area.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

247, Black bears won't normaly 'stalk' deer or elk, They are scavengers and do love a carcass that has been dead for a while, or gut piles are a favorite. There are so many berrys and grasses this year, the bears are doing great.

I've seen many bears in my life, And as a bear moves along It's way, Deer and elk will 'part' the path and move out of the way if a bear is coming through.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I have found that I am having the same problem as many people are this year. I have been scouting all summer and had lots of quality animals lined up, just to go hunting and find nothing. I am hoping that it is just the phase of the moon and that the animals will be back to their normal things soon. Does anyone have an explanation?


----------

